# loading evdev for my mouse

## don quixada

I cannot seem to load evdev in Xorg. I'm trying to configure my MS Wireless Laser 6000 mouse using instructions from here. Here's what I have in my xorg.conf so far:

```
    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

#    Driver "evdev"

    Option "CorePointer"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

#    Option "Protocol"    "auto"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

    Option "Buttons"    "9"

    Option "DialRelativeAxisButtons" "6 7"

```

I installed evdev as a module, but I couldn't find it in my kernel:

```
*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

      Latest version available: 1.1.5-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.1.5-r2

      Size of files: 236 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Generic Linux input driver

      License:       xf86-input-evdev

```

I found some sort of driver here: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so, but it doesn't seem to do anything useful.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

dq

----------

## whig

This works for me, usb or ps/2 mice, just one at a time.

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Evdev mouse"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "evBits"        "+1-2"

        Option          "keyBits"       "~272-287"

        Option          "relBits"       "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

EndSection
```

----------

## jcat

So what error are you getting in the Xorg logs then?

I presume you have tried uncommenting 

```
# Driver "evdev"
```

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## don quixada

Yes, when I uncomment evdev Xorg doesn't work. Here's relevant output of the Xorg log:

loading the module:

```
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7
```

Error messages:

```
(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse1"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "dvorak"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbVariant: "dvorak"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(WW) No core pointer registered

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices
```

Thanks.

dq

----------

## simoo

Try simplifying your mouse device section, there are a couple of things in yours I don't think Evdev understands, here is mine;

Section "ServerLayout"

	...

	InputDevice		"Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"	"CorePointer"

	...

EndSection

...

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  	"Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

	Driver      	"evdev"

	Option	       "Name"                   "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"	  # (cat /proc/bus/input/devices)

	Option	        "Phys"			 "usb-0000:00:10.0-2/input0"	    # (cat /proc/bus/input/devices)

EndSection

...

To start with you should call it by name not '/dev/input/mice'

----------

## jcat

 *don quixada wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (WW) No core pointer registered
> ...

 

Seems like you don't have a CorePointer device properly set-up.  Can we see your ServerLayout section of xorg.conf?  Or what the hell, maybe the whole thing...

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## don quixada

Ok, it's a little embarrassing showing you this file. It could be better optimized but I've had problems with configuring X ever since I switched to Xorg (from Xfree86) so every time I get a working xorg.conf I don't touch it again.

Here's a paired-down version (with commented lines removed):

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "dvorak"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "CorePointer"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

    Option "Buttons"   "9"

    Option "DialRelativeAxisButtons" "6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31-81

    VertRefresh 55-85

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "vesa"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Here's the full commented version:

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "dvorak"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

#    Driver "evdev"

    Option "CorePointer"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

#    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

#    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

#    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

#    Option "Device"      "/dev/ttyS0"

    Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

#    Option "Protocol"    "auto"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

    Option "Buttons"   "9"

    Option "DialRelativeAxisButtons" "6 7"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

#    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31-81

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 55-85

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "vesa"

#    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    524288

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

If you see anything else that could be improved. Please let me know. Thanks.

dq

----------

## simoo

$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices

obtain the name of your mouse then try this code instead:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver        "evdev"

    Option       "Name"    "NAME FROM /proc/bus/input/devices"

EndSection

```

----------

## don quixada

```
Option "Name" "Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00"
```

NG, no change.

Incidentally, I'm not sure if this is related, but I also get strange lock-ups when I try to "diagnose the problem" with Xorg. The "X server is now disabled" message is displayed, then a weird message comes-up over top that says this:

```
/etc/X11/gdm/XKeepsCrashing: line 173: 1126 "$DIALOG" --msgbox "$MSG7" 8 50
```

Then I'm unable to do anything locally. I can restart gdm through ssh, but I still get funny lock-ups with X so I end-up being forced to reboot.

Thanks.

dq

----------

## jcat

I don't like the look of this line 

```
    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2" 
```

 try changing it to this 

```
    Option "Protocol"    "ps/2" 
```

If that doesn't work then in my opinion you should actually back up your xorg.conf and create a new one.  You cdan do this automatically using Xorg.

```
Xorg -configure
```

Personally I think that's your best option, especially as you're unhappy with it anyway.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## simoo

I agree, reconfigure X, here is the man for Evdev too in case you hadn't read it already:

http://linux.die.net/man/4/evdev

----------

## don quixada

I've tried several protocol variations including "auto", it didn't make any positive difference. I haven't tried re-configuring X with this mouse so maybe it'll detect it properly. However, that X configurator likes to pick generic things that make things "just work". My mouse works fine, but I want the horizontal scroll and the other buttons configurable. Nonetheless, I'll try re-configuring and keep you posted...

Thanks.

dq

----------

## simoo

protocol wont make any difference if your using evdev as it is not a valid option, check the man page and build yourself a new mouse section.

----------

## don quixada

*sigh*

```
# Xorg -configure

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/panza:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux panza 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #5 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 16 18:59:04 EST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 19 February 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar  3 19:49:31 2008

List of video drivers:

   radeon

   ati

   fglrx

   r128

   atimisc

   vesa

Backtrace:

0: Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x6d) [0x49107d]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x2b89f1ac5430]

2: /lib/libc.so.6(memcpy+0x46) [0x2b89f1b0a916]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxProbeMain+0xf1) [0x2b89f2594731]

4: Xorg(DoConfigure+0x1f5) [0x489545]

5: Xorg(InitOutput+0x6a5) [0x468025]

6: Xorg(main+0x275) [0x439d85]

7: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x2b89f1ab2b74]

8: Xorg(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x229) [0x439259]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
```

dq

----------

## wyvern5

Here's my relevant mouse section for my MX 1000:

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        # Specify the name found in /proc/bus/input/devices

        Option          "Name"                  "Logitech USB Receiver"

EndSection

Using Name rather than Phys means that it'll still work if you plug it into a different USB socket.

----------

## simoo

hmmm... have you tried re-emerging X11, the server and any drivers for it you use eg. mouse, keyboard and evdev?

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-base/xorg-x11

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

And make sure you have 'INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"' in your '/etc/make.conf' before you do.

sorry if this is no help but I have had problems with X11 solved by a re-emerge before

----------

## don quixada

Hmm, I did, but maybe not all those packages. I'll try again.

dq

----------

## don quixada

No change. I recall when I set this computer up in December I had a problem with my mouse not working until I installed gpm. Do you think that gpm is conflicting with evdev?

dq

----------

## OmSai

 *simoo wrote:*   

> $ cat /proc/bus/input/devices
> 
> obtain the name of your mouse then try this code instead:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I had the same problem with evdev identifying my mouse.

Instead of the name, identify it by the /dev/path/to/device from cat /proc/bus/input/devices

For instance, here's my xorg.conf -

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Name"           "Logitech USB Optical Mouse"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event1" # (cat /proc/bus/input/devices)

    Option         "Buttons"        "8"

    Option         "ButtonMapping"  "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8"

EndSection
```

----------

## simoo

 *don quixada wrote:*   

>  Do you think that gpm is conflicting with evdev?dq

 

I don't think so because I have gpm installed. Because you can't run x-configure it would seem to me something is fundamentally wrong with your X11 setup, I'm not sure what though...

Maybe someone with more experience could help?

----------

## wyvern5

did you try my setup?

----------

## don quixada

Yes, still NG. I think this is more fundamental than a configuration problem. I'm running 64-bits is there maybe a conflict with that? Is evdev 64-bit compatible?

dq

----------

## OmSai

 *don quixada wrote:*   

> Yes, still NG. I think this is more fundamental than a configuration problem. I'm running 64-bits is there maybe a conflict with that? Is evdev 64-bit compatible?
> 
> dq

 

Yes, I'm running it on amd64

----------

## wyvern5

OK, let me make sure I have this straight...

* You have CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV in your kernel config

* You've checked the command in the comment in my post and substituted the appropriate names

You still get exactly the same error as before?

----------

## don quixada

Yes I did, I even tried it without the 'Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"' that's not in your setup. Actually both @simoo and @om suggested a similar solution to yours to no avail.

```
# cat /proc/bus/input/devices 

Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00
```

Maybe it's the '®' that's screwing things up. But that wouldn't explain why 'Xorg --configure' doesn't work...

I enabled evdev in my kernel but that exact key (CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV) I need to check-- although I suspect it's on. 

The only thing I haven't done is upgrade my kernel. But mine is some derivative of 2.6.23 and I think the generic stable Gentooified kernel is still at that...

Oh, and for the record, my 'make.conf' does have references to evdev in INPUT_DEVICES.

dq

----------

## don quixada

Confirmed:

```
CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y
```

dq

----------

## wyvern5

The Option "Name" uses globbing so you could include everything before the (R).

----------

## don quixada

 *simoo wrote:*   

> Because you can't run x-configure it would seem to me something is fundamentally wrong with your X11 setup, I'm not sure what though...
> 
> Maybe someone with more experience could help?

 

Who else can I go to other than the Gentoo community? Should I post in a different forum category?

dq

----------

## simoo

Could you try posting the 'x-configure' error in the mailing lists?

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/

----------

## wyvern5

 *don quixada wrote:*   

> *sigh*
> 
> ```
> # Xorg -configure
> 
> ...

 

Signal 11 is a segmentation violation. Are your packages up to date? Have you run revdep-rebuild? Also, X is complaining about your IPV6 setup -- what does your /etc/hosts contain? Also, what does ifconfig say?

----------

## don quixada

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:60:91:F7:5A

          inet addr:192.168.2.11  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1247179 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:612044 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1247893004 (1190.0 Mb)  TX bytes:106340039 (101.4 Mb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:15 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:15 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:772 (772.0 b)  TX bytes:772 (772.0 b)
```

```
# cat /etc/hosts

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   localhost panza

::1      localhost
```

I did a revdep-rebuild. The only X-related thing that it built was 'app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125'. The funny thing is, it wants to build that everytime I run revdep-rebuild.

dq

----------

## devsk

your problem is not evdev related anymore. Its fglrx_drv related coredump. what does 'eselect opengl list' say?

----------

## alphacube

Even if evdev is not the problem her I like to share my Generic evdev config that should play with all mouse and all keyboards.

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "evBits"    "+1"

        Option      "keyBits"   "~1-255 ~352-511"

        Option      "Pass"      "2"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "se"

        Option      "XKBModel"  "evdev"

EndSection

```

Change XkbLayout to match your country.

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "evBits"        "+1-2"

        Option      "keyBits"       "~272-287"

        Option      "relBits"       "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

        Option      "Pass"          "3"

EndSection

```

this made my MS Explorer 3.0 IntelliEye mouse with 7 buttons to work without further fuss ....yey

----------

## don quixada

```
# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   xorg-x11 *
```

dq

----------

## devsk

 *don quixada wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # eselect opengl list
> 
> ...

 how about we run 'eselect opengl set ati' and see if X works?

----------

## don quixada

It makes no difference. I still have the same problems with either selection.

dq

----------

## wyvern5

Does it work if you use the vesa video driver?

----------

## don quixada

I am using the vesa driver. Should I try another one? I don't see how 'Xorg -configure' depends on any driver that is in xorg.conf, as the intent is to generate one. 

dq

ps: I'm not intending to sound harsh or anything.

q

----------

## wyvern5

Well, uh, try doing a emerge -e world to rebuild everything...

----------

## Sprotte

OK. First make sure kernel evdev is working.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ls /dev/input 
> 
> 

 

should return event0 and event1 at least. One of them is the mouse.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /dev/input/event0 
> 
> 

 

and move the mouse; you should see output on the screen. If not, cat the other event devices. The one that reacts to mouse movement is the mouse  :Wink:  Leave cat with Control-C.

So far, does that work?

Now in xorg.conf, you just put 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier      "Mouse"
> ...

 

Ta-dah. Everything that still doesn't work then is no longer an evdev problem.

Do not do emerge -e world, that is really the dumbest thing you can do in Gentoo.  It's the equivalent of just reinstalling your Windows if something doesn't work.

Edit: From the Xorg log you posted, it seems the problem is that X doesn't know which driver to use, or you put the wrong one in xorg.conf. So it lists the possible values for the "Driver" key, and exits.

Your X is working fine, just the config was faulty or incomplete.

You should set "Driver" to "ati" in the "Device" section:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>         Identifier      "My card"
> ...

 

There are man pages for every Xorg driver; you might want to read 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> man ati
> 
> man xorg.conf
> ...

 

and for configuring xorg, you should try 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ xorgconfig
> 
> 

 

and then (as root) copy the generated config to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

----------

## don quixada

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> OK. First make sure kernel evdev is working.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> # ls /dev/input 
> ...

 

Yes: /dev/input/event4

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Now in xorg.conf, you just put 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Didn't work, only /dev/input/mice works.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Do not do emerge -e world, that is really the dumbest thing you can do in Gentoo.  It's the equivalent of just reinstalling your Windows if something doesn't work.

 

Of course not, this is practically a fresh install anyway since I built this computer in December.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: From the Xorg log you posted, it seems the problem is that X doesn't know which driver to use, or you put the wrong one in xorg.conf. So it lists the possible values for the "Driver" key, and exits.

 

Maybe, but no other drivers seem to work.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Your X is working fine, just the config was faulty or incomplete.
> 
> You should set "Driver" to "ati" in the "Device" section:
> ...

 

The ati driver doesn't work. AFAIK, I have all the components installed, but I'll double-check my kernel for one.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> and for configuring xorg, you should try 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

I used this method to get a working xorg.conf to begin with; in fact, it's the only way I'm able to make a valid xorg.conf file. 

If you have any other suggestions, but all means, please offer more! Thanks.

dq

----------

## Paapaa

How about using the "mouse" driver?

----------

## don quixada

That's the driver I use. In fact, it's the only one that works. BTW, my first post has my working mouse section that I have in my xorg.conf; a little later on, I posted my entire xorg.conf.

dq

----------

## Sprotte

Hmm. You know what, I just checked my runnnig Xorg's log, and you're right. It doesn't read the /dev/input/eventX stuff which I specified. I'm sorry, IMO this used to work, but it doesn't anymore. It warns about no device found, then goes on scanning for one and uses /dev/input/mice. Autodetection, if you will.

So the path has nothing to do with it, /dev/input/mice is used anyway.

Learn something new every day  :Smile:  My X loads and uses evdev-brain though (apparently its internal evdev magic.)

It also looks as if the mouse etc. are picked up _after_ the graphics card. This probably means that one should first get the card/driver working and do the evdev stuff later, because mouse stuff seems to depend on graphics hardware stuff, so to speak.

You're now using vesa and the "mouse" driver; I'd try to get the ATI hardware to work next, then.  You have the dri USE flag set and dri enabled in the kernel? You said earlier that eselect shows an ATI option, which doesn't do anything. And after you select that,

 *Quote:*   

> List of video drivers: 
> 
>    radeon 
> 
>    ati 
> ...

 

none of those work ?

Have you read this:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

and

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

?

That said, evdev should still work while using the vesa driver... *scratches head*

----------

## Paapaa

 *don quixada wrote:*   

> That's the driver I use. In fact, it's the only one that works. BTW, my first post has my working mouse section that I have in my xorg.conf; a little later on, I posted my entire xorg.conf.

 

Oopsy. I wasn't paying attention. Did I understand correctly that your mouse works fine with "mouse" but with evdev you should get better configurability?

----------

## don quixada

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

> Oopsy. I wasn't paying attention. Did I understand correctly that your mouse works fine with "mouse" but with evdev you should get better configurability?

 

Yes, the basic functions of my mouse work fine. It's the other buttons and the horizontal scroll I'm trying to get working.

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> That said, evdev should still work while using the vesa driver... *scratches head*

 

I agree, I'll put the ati stuff on hold until I get evdev working. But maybe they are related... (?)

That being said I did re-build xorg with the fglrx and r128 flags added. fglrx worked but none of the others that you listed did. 

I'm becoming more and more tempted to just do an 'emerge -e world'-- although I don't really want to. Also, I suspect that it may not work anyway...

dq

----------

## wyvern5

I still think you should do an emerge -e world, if for no other reason than to know that it's NOT a latent linking problem or something like that buried somewhere in your system. Just let it run overnight.

----------

## don quixada

Ok, I did an 'emerge -eD world' and there is no change. I still have the exact same problems as before.

dq

----------

## wyvern5

OK, well, that's progress of a sort -- now we know it isn't a broken link.  :Smile:  Try running xorg through strace and get a dump of its syscalls.

----------

## don quixada

I don't know what to post since it created 17000 lines of output. I ran 'strace X' with 'Driver "evdev"' in my xorg.conf. I looked for "evdev" in the output and found stuff like this:

```
getdents(7, /* 7 entries */, 4096)      = 224

stat("evdev_drv.so", 0x7fff9dc9ab90)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
```

Does this provide a clue? Is there other things I should look for in the strace output?

dq

----------

## wyvern5

Some googling makes it look like this is just an issue with the ati drivers. Have you tried all available versions of fglrx?

----------

## don quixada

Versions of fglrx? What do you mean? Stable vs unstable? My hardware is pretty new (for example, the built-in LAN is only supported by the 2.6.23 kernel). Do you think it's a support issue?

dq

----------

## wyvern5

Well, there's a ton of different ati-drivers versions. I presume you're using stable? Try going up through the various ~ versions (skip the hard-masked one) and see if that helps.

----------

## don quixada

Ok, I emerged the ~ version of ati-drivers. I think the fglrx driver is the correct one to use for my video card (Sapphire X1650 Pro) based on the forums here. With the later version of the driver 'Xorg -configure' now works! Yay! However, there was no change in how my system responded to the evdev driver. So it's still using 'mouse' even with the newly generated xorg.conf.

So I guess that's one problem solved, but still not the original one. I'll try installing the ~ evdev driver, but at this point there are lots of other unstable packages that it depends on so we'll see how it affects the system...

dq

----------

## don quixada

These are the files that were unstable that needed to be emerged for the unstable version of xf86-input-evdev:

```
[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.3 [3.0.1] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.9.6  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.0.2 [6.5.2-r1] USE="(-nptl*)" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 [0.5.9.1-r3] USE="-apm% -laptop%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20071011 [20070618] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3 [1.3.0.0-r5] USE="hal%* (-nptl*)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-amd) (-vermilion) (-xgi)" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2 [1.1.1-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.2.0 [1.1.5-r2]
```

Emerging now...

dq

----------

## don quixada

Hmmm, interesting and interestinger... Now X (or gdm) loads with either the evdev driver or the mouse driver. But now my mouse (in X) doesn't work at all with any driver!

It still works with gpm though. 

I'll probably need to downgrade back to the stable evdev if I want to get any work done...

dq

----------

## don quixada

I still have this problem? Anyone there?

dq

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *don quixada wrote:*   

> I still have this problem? Anyone there?
> 
> dq

 

Hello,

Perhaps more options like "Dev Vendor" and "Dev Product" in your InputDevice mouse section would do ?

Jj

----------

## don quixada

```
# cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=045e Product=00e1 Version=0111

N: Name="Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:13.1-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event4

B: EV=17

B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=1c3

B: MSC=10
```

```
    Option "vendor" "045e"

    Option "product" "00e1"
```

Doesn't make a difference.

dq

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

Bad guess then  :Sad: 

Could be a silly question but have you declared evdev in INPUT_DEVICES ? If not you will need it.

----------

## don quixada

Yes I have:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse ps2mouse evdev"
```

dq

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *don quixada wrote:*   

> Yes I have:
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse ps2mouse evdev"
> ```
> ...

 

I really don't know what is going on with your M$ mouse. Anyway, here is my config. Take care about how you call the InputDevice identifier and what you have declared in ServerLayout. Please check if the usb mouse is plugged directly through an usb socket not a usb-ps2 converter.

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse-1"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "evBits" "+1-2"

        Option      "keyBits" "~272-278"

        Option      "relBits" "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

        Option      "Pass" "1"

        Option      "vendor" "0x056e"

        Option      "product" "0x001c"

        #Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/Mouse-event-mouse"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5"

        Option      "Resolution" "800"

        #Option      "SampleRate" "500"  #<---- too high and lost of fps, you get flashy games on screen

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier  "Server Layout"

        Screen      "Screen-0" 0 0

        InputDevice "Mouse-1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice "Keyboard-0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice "Remote-control-0" 

...

```

If that doesn't help to recover your mouse, try to debug your udev config with udevadm.

```

udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/input/mouse0/

udevadm info --export-db

modify 60-persistent-input.rules consequently

udevadm trigger --dry-run

udevadm trigger

udevadm info --export-db

udevtest /sys/class/input/mouse0

```

----------

## don quixada

Ok, your setup didn't work for me. I tried to do some of that debugging you mentioned, but I don't have the 'udevadm' program. I ran the 'udevtest'-- but I got a lot of output. I'm not sure how to interpret it... anything in particular I should look for? Thanks.

dq

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *don quixada wrote:*   

> Ok, your setup didn't work for me. I tried to do some of that debugging you mentioned, but I don't have the 'udevadm' program. I ran the 'udevtest'-- but I got a lot of output. I'm not sure how to interpret it... anything in particular I should look for? Thanks.
> 
> dq

 

quixada,

udevadm is part of udev ebuild. If you don't have it it is better to reinstall udev package.

udevtest shows you if a device was correctly created. /var/log/Xorg.0.log can help you too.

If nothing works, try to use another mouse for your test and see what happens.

If you have another device that behave like a mouse (synaptics or tablets for instance) it is possible they could conflict with your mouse.

----------

## don quixada

I don't have udevadm-- I rebuilt udev and I still don't have it. (I'm using udev-115-r1.) Here's all the udev related executables that I have:

udevcontrol, udevinfo, udevsettle, udevtest, udevd, udevmonitor, udevstart, udevtrigger

I did try a different mouse of similar calibre (Logitech MX Revolution), but there was no difference, evdev still didn't load. Thus, I've determined that it's not an issue with the mouse. I'm not using any other usb devices that would conflict with the mouse. Actually, the mouse is the only usb device that is steadily plugged-in. All other devices are used intermittently. 

There's a lot of output from udevtest, it's hard to tell what's relevant. Here's the last bit of info pertaining to mouse:

```
update_link: found 1 devices with name 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:1:1.0-'

update_link: found '/class/input/input8/mouse0' for 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:1:1.0-'

update_link: compare (our own) priority of '/class/input/input8/mouse0' 0 >= 0

update_link: 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:1:1.0-' with target 'input/mouse0' has the highest priority 0, create it
```

Anything interesting there?

dq

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *don quixada wrote:*   

> I don't have udevadm-- I rebuilt udev and I still don't have it. (I'm using udev-115-r1.) Here's all the udev related executables that I have:
> 
> udevcontrol, udevinfo, udevsettle, udevtest, udevd, udevmonitor, udevstart, udevtrigger
> 
> 

 

quidaxa, 

try the last udev 119 package and verify you have usbhid module loaded.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> There's a lot of output from udevtest, it's hard to tell what's relevant. Here's the last bit of info pertaining to mouse:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

udev has found a mouse for sure but udev wasn't able to configure the links adequately. When you configure your mouse for xorg you could associate the mouse event device to the "Device" option

```

Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Razer_Razer_Diamondback_Optical_Mouse-event-mouse"

or 

Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1" for example.

```

The strange thing is, hal should work with edev and help to configure your mouse even without the need of Options in xorg.conf

I have  sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 installed. Should that be the difference with your configuration ?

You should have something like that (supposing it is mouse0)

```

 $ udevtest /sys/class/input/mouse0 

This program is for debugging only, it does not run any program,

specified by a RUN key. It may show incorrect results, because

some values may be different, or not available at a simulation run.

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/05-udev-early.rules' as rules file

import_uevent_var: import into environment: 'MAJOR=13'

import_uevent_var: import into environment: 'MINOR=32'

udevtest: looking at device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input1/mouse0' from subsystem 'input'

udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'mouse0' becomes 'input/mouse0'

run_program: 'usb_id --export'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_VENDOR=Razer'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_MODEL=Razer_Diamondback_Optical_Mouse'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_REVISION=0100'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_SERIAL=Razer_Razer_Diamondback_Optical_Mouse'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_TYPE=hid'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_BUS=usb'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' returned with status 0

match_rule: set ENV 'ID_CLASS=mouse'

udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'input/by-id/usb-Razer_Razer_Diamondback_Optical_Mouse-mouse'

run_program: 'path_id /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input1/mouse0'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/path_id' (stdout) 'ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:02.0-usb-0:2:1.0'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/path_id' returned with status 0

udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:02.0-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse'

udev_device_event: device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input1/mouse0' already in database, cleanup

udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/input/mouse0', major=13, minor=32, mode=0640, uid=0, gid=0

udev_node_update_symlinks: update symlink 'input/by-id/usb-Razer_Razer_Diamondback_Optical_Mouse-mouse' of '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input1/mouse0'

udev_db_get_devices_by_name: found index directory '/dev/.udev/names/input\x2fby-id\x2fusb-Razer_Razer_Diamondback_Optical_Mouse-mouse'

update_link: found 1 devices with name 'input/by-id/usb-Razer_Razer_Diamondback_Optical_Mouse-mouse'

update_link: found '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input1/mouse0' for 'input/by-id/usb-Razer_Razer_Diamondback_Optical_Mouse-mouse'

update_link: compare (our own) priority of '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input1/mouse0' 0 >= 0

update_link: 'input/by-id/usb-Razer_Razer_Diamondback_Optical_Mouse-mouse' with target 'input/mouse0' has the highest priority 0, create it

udev_node_update_symlinks: update symlink 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:02.0-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse' of '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input1/mouse0'

udev_db_get_devices_by_name: found index directory '/dev/.udev/names/input\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:02.0-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse'

update_link: found 1 devices with name 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:02.0-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse'

update_link: found '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input1/mouse0' for 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:02.0-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse'

update_link: compare (our own) priority of '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input1/mouse0' 0 >= 0

update_link: 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:02.0-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse' with target 'input/mouse0' has the highest priority 0, create it

udevtest: run: 'socket:/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event'

udevtest: run: 'socket:/org/kernel/udev/monitor'

```

```

update_link: found 1 devices with name 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:02.0-usb-0:2:1.0-[u]mouse[/u]'

```

that's the name of the mouse you will see in /dev tree but for your M$ mouse. It could be possible udev doesn't see the device like a ... mouse

Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## don quixada

I upgraded to udev-119 but there has been no change so far. I am using hal-0.5.9.1-r3 I'll try an upgrade tomorrow. Here's the entire output from the udev test:

```
# udevtest /sys/class/input/mouse0

This program is for debugging only, it does not run any program,

specified by a RUN key. It may show incorrect results, because

some values may be different, or not available at a simulation run.

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/05-udev-early.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/dev/.udev/rules.d/10-root-link.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/30-kernel-compat.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/40-alsa.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/40-gentoo.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/40-video.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/60-cdrom_id.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-input.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage-tape.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/61-persistent-storage-edd.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/64-device-mapper.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/65-permissions.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/75-cd-aliases-generator.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/80-drivers.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/95-udev-late.rules' as rules file

import_uevent_var: import into environment: 'MAJOR=13'

import_uevent_var: import into environment: 'MINOR=32'

import_uevent_var: import into environment: 'PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0'

import_uevent_var: import into environment: 'PHYSDEVBUS=usb'

import_uevent_var: import into environment: 'PHYSDEVDRIVER=usbhid'

udevtest: looking at device '/class/input/input4/mouse0' from subsystem 'input'

udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'mouse0' becomes 'input/mouse0'

run_program: 'usb_id --export'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_VENDOR=Microsoft'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_MODEL=Microsoft_Wireless_Optical_Mouse_1.00'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_REVISION=0007'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_SERIAL=Microsoft_Microsoft_Wireless_Optical_Mouse_1.00'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_TYPE=hid'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_BUS=usb'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/usb_id' returned with status 0

match_rule: set ENV 'ID_CLASS=mouse'

udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'input/by-id/usb-Microsoft_Microsoft_Wireless_Optical_Mouse_1.00-mouse'

run_program: 'path_id /class/input/input4/mouse0'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/path_id' (stdout) 'ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:1:1.0'

run_program: '/lib64/udev/path_id' returned with status 0

udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse'

udev_device_event: device '/class/input/input4/mouse0' already in database, cleanup

udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/input/mouse0', major=13, minor=32, mode=0640, uid=0, gid=0

udev_node_update_symlinks: update symlink 'input/by-id/usb-Microsoft_Microsoft_Wireless_Optical_Mouse_1.00-mouse' of '/class/input/input4/mouse0'

udev_db_get_devices_by_name: found index directory '/dev/.udev/names/input\x2fby-id\x2fusb-Microsoft_Microsoft_Wireless_Optical_Mouse_1.00-mouse'

update_link: found 1 devices with name 'input/by-id/usb-Microsoft_Microsoft_Wireless_Optical_Mouse_1.00-mouse'

update_link: found '/class/input/input4/mouse0' for 'input/by-id/usb-Microsoft_Microsoft_Wireless_Optical_Mouse_1.00-mouse'

update_link: compare (our own) priority of '/class/input/input4/mouse0' 0 >= 0

update_link: 'input/by-id/usb-Microsoft_Microsoft_Wireless_Optical_Mouse_1.00-mouse' with target 'input/mouse0' has the highest priority 0, create it

udev_node_update_symlinks: update symlink 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse' of '/class/input/input4/mouse0'

udev_db_get_devices_by_name: found index directory '/dev/.udev/names/input\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse'

update_link: found 1 devices with name 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse'

update_link: found '/class/input/input4/mouse0' for 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse'

update_link: compare (our own) priority of '/class/input/input4/mouse0' 0 >= 0

update_link: 'input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse' with target 'input/mouse0' has the highest priority 0, create it

udevtest: run: 'socket:/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event'

udevtest: run: 'socket:/org/kernel/udev/monitor'
```

I'm not sure how to change my udev rules in order to alleviate the problem. Do you have any pointers?

Thanks.

dq

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *don quixada wrote:*   

> I upgraded to udev-119 but there has been no change so far. I am using hal-0.5.9.1-r3 I'll try an upgrade tomorrow. Here's the entire output from the udev test:
> 
> import_uevent_var: import into environment: 'MAJOR=13'
> 
> import_uevent_var: import into environment: 'MINOR=32'
> ...

 

I suppose you have done a distpatch-conf or etc-update after upgrading udev and hal to take account of the configuration changes. But don't mess your gentoo configuration with wrong changes.

This time the mouse seems to be well recognized. You should have links like *-event-mouse in the by-id directory too.

You could still add  Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/<something>-event-mouse" to force the mouse to be recognize in xorg.conf

Moreover, don't forget to remerge all your xf86-* packages if you have  remerged xorg-server with new flags.

If nothing else works,  boot the 2007/2008 livecd and compare its configuration with yours in case the mouse is finally recognized.

----------

## don quixada

 *Jimmy Jazz wrote:*   

> I suppose you have done a distpatch-conf or etc-update after upgrading udev and hal to take account of the configuration changes. But don't mess your gentoo configuration with wrong changes. 

 

Yes, I did.

 *Quote:*   

> This time the mouse seems to be well recognized. You should have links like *-event-mouse in the by-id directory too.
> 
> You could still add  Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/<something>-event-mouse" to force the mouse to be recognize in xorg.conf 

 

Tried it, it didn't work.

 *Quote:*   

> Moreover, don't forget to remerge all your xf86-* packages if you have  remerged xorg-server with new flags.

 

I always do this if I change build flags.

 *Quote:*   

> If nothing else works,  boot the 2007/2008 livecd and compare its configuration with yours in case the mouse is finally recognized.

 

Nothing else works, I'm dl'ng the 2008.0 beta1 livecd rght now. I hope it has at least kernel 2.6.23 on it (2007.0 doesnt') since I need that verson (or later) to get my onboard LAN working.

I'm surprised that no one else is having the problems I'm having. There's got to be _someone_ out there with these issues...

dq

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

quidaxa,

I'm really sorry I wasn't able to help you  :Sad: 

I'm using 2.6.25-rc8 vanilla kernel and like you I'm fighting with a strange issue. sync locks hard and the kill commande is unable to abort it. If sync is called during the shut down, it just locks the computer   :Confused: 

----------

## don quixada

The 2008.0 livecd doesn't seem to have evdev on it (or fglrx for that matter).

That sucks about your problem too. I'm sure you have, but did you try ssh'ing into your box?

Thanks.

dq

----------

